# Vintage H.L. Shepard metal lathe - $800 - (Sacramento, Ca)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 9, 2020)

Vintage H.L. Shepard metal lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Very little information found on this lathe , but it dates back to late 1800's or early 1900's....



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## Janderso (Feb 9, 2020)

That was fun.
Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 9, 2020)

And a seller who posted proper pictures!!!


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 10, 2020)

Pristine......except for that goobered weld on the compound handle. Makes a red flag of what's that nice paint job hiding for me.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 10, 2020)

If the price was cheaper I would buy it and put it in the living room.   I mean that is what all the steam punks are doing right?


----------



## tq60 (Feb 10, 2020)

Missing the cone on the countershaft too...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

